
Jonathan Blow: Jai Demo: Back End Speed - tpush
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14zlJ98gJKA
======
pearle
And related Q&A:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toz8edNQlso](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toz8edNQlso)

